

What HN Thinks of Major Tech Companies - grimtrigger
http://aakilfernandes.com/blog/what-hn-thinks-of-major-tech-companies

======
minimaxir
You submitted this yesterday, but then you deleted it. Note that deleting then
resubmitting is against HN rules.

Additionally, your data is incredibly flawed due to a time bias. You'd need
_years_ of comments for sentiment to make any sense. (and even then, raw
sentiment analysis can be flawed if the training data for the model is not the
same as test data, which is likely the case here)

~~~
grimtrigger
I deleted and resubmitted because plot.ly (which serves my graph) went down
right after I submitted yesterday.

I think your training data objection makes sense. I'll have to look into how
Alchemy trains their data more.

